# Enten haben Teich leer gefressen



## FuerstvonBabylon (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

muss mal meinen Frust und Ärger (um nicht zu sagen Wut) los werden. Wie jedes Frühjahr kamen auch dieses Jahr regelmäßig Stockentenpärchen an meinen Teich. Aber irgendwie haben wir es immer geschafft, sie unmittelbar nach der Landung verscheuchen, weil einer von uns immer aufgepasst hatte und schnell am Teich war.

Seit gestern ist das leider nicht mehr so. Da habe ich um 6 Uhr die __ Enten auf dem Teich gesehen, bin gleich runter und habe sie verscheucht. Anschließend muste ich feststellen, dass keine einzige der geschätzten 1.000 Kaulquappen mehr da ist 

Heute das gleiche Drama: Schaue um 5 Uhr (!) aus dem Fenster und sehe wieder ein Entenpaar friedlich in der Mitte des Teiches schlafen (!). Wieder runter und verjagt. Jetzt sehe ich keinen einzigen Molch mehr - sonst hat es um diese Zeit im Flachwasser vor Molchen nur so gewimmelt.

Bin total frustriert und gleichzeitig wütend auf diese blöden Enten. Nichts gegen leben und leben lassen, aber irgendwie wird meine Tierliebe gerade auf eine sehr harte Probe gestellt :evil

Die Kids waren schon total traurig wegen der fehlenden Quappen, und jetzt auch noch die __ Molche ... Will gar nicht wissen, ob die Viecher auch die Bitterlinge und __ Moderlieschen geholt haben. 

Das einzige, was momentan im und auf dem Teich schwimmt, sind die Blütenblätter des Apfelbaums. Schon sehr frustrierend das alles, wenn der Teich plötzlich so tot da liegt und nichts mehr wuselt


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Enten haben Teich leer gefressen*

Seit wann fressen stockenten __ molche und quappen?  das ist mir neu.  ich dachte das sind __ pflanzenfresser


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Enten haben Teich leer gefressen*

Bei uns waren auch auf einmal die Quappen weg... ganz ohne Enten... des Rätsels Lösung: alle im Filter...  ;-)   hab sie dann ,,ausgeschwemmt"... nun putzen sie den Bachlauf sauber ;-)


----------



## karlethecat (16. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Enten haben Teich leer gefressen*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockente#Ern.C3.A4hrung


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (16. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Enten haben Teich leer gefressen*



> Seit wann fressen stockenten __ molche und quappen?  das ist mir neu. ich dachte das sind __ pflanzenfresser



Das wäre schön - ist aber leider nicht korrekt (siehe auch


karlethecat schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockente#Ern.C3.A4hrung




Da ich keinen Filter habe und andere Freßfeinde ausscheiden, bleiben eben nur die Enten. Hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass die so gründlich „aufräumen“ können, aber wenn sie eine Nacht bzw. ein paar Stunden ihren Appetit in Ruhe stillen können ... Die Pflanzen sind übrigens ziemlich unangetastet und es war auch nichts aufgwühlt. Haben sich wohl auf die tierische Nahrung beschränkt


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Enten haben Teich leer gefressen*

Och menno, das tut mir leid. Und dann zum Dank wahrscheinlich noch den Teich vollsch.....


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (16. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Enten haben Teich leer gefressen*

Nein, zum Glück sind sie dazu wohl doch nicht mehr gekommen bevor ich sie verjagt habe ...


----------



## canis (17. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Enten haben Teich leer gefressen*

Tja, leben und leben lassen 

Duck und weg...


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (17. Mai 2013)

canis schrieb:


> Tja, leben und leben lassen
> 
> Duck und weg...



Seh ich eigentlich auch so. Aber in solchen Situationen kommen mir dann doch Zweifel ... Naja - Kirchweih etc kommt ja auch wieder. Da kann ich mich dann rächen 


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## Pandora1983 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Enten haben Teich leer gefressen*

Hallo!

Habe auch Enten als Stammgäste, jedoch habe ich viel ausprobiert um mit den Tieren wunderbar klar zu kommen.  Viele Wasserpflanzen wurden abgefressen :evil, aber ich habe einige gefunden, die unangetastet bleiben. Da wir einen Schrebergarten haben, kann ich die Enten nicht vertreiben sobald sie im Teich landen. Wir bealten also Ruhe und lassen die Enten Enten sein. :smoki Füttern tuen wir die Enten nicht! 

Kaulquappen haben wir in diesem Jahr auch. Im Teich wimmelte es nur so. Jetzt wo sich langsam die Beinpaare Bilden zerstreuen sich die Quappen und färben sich grau-bräunlich. Auch schwimmen sie nicht mehr im Schwarm. Könnte es sein, dass sich deine Kaulquappen einfach nur tarnen? Die Pflanzen im Teich beginnen jetzt gut zu wachsen und bieten gute Versteckmöglichkeiten.

Das einzige was mich nervt: Das ständige wühlen im Teich. Am trüben Wasser sieht man sofort, dass uns die Enten besucht haben. 

Hoffe deine Enten haben wenigsten ein paar der Kaulquappen übersehen! :beten

Lg


----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Enten haben Teich leer gefressen*

Meine Enten haben mir sogar ein Geschenk dagelassen, hatte aber ein Loch, und mein
Hund hats gefressen .
Guckst Du :


----------



## Moonlight (18. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Enten haben Teich leer gefressen*

Tja, 

man lernt eben nie aus 

Mandy


----------



## Mikkki (30. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Enten haben Teich leer gefressen*

Hi,

ja stimmt, Enten können eine Plage sein, und für einen kleinen Teich auch eine richtige Katastrophe. Es gibt aber Abwehrmöglichkeiten.
1.  gespannte Angelschnüre über dem Teich

2.  Ein Netz über dem ganzen Teich. ( Ich hab derzeit ein Zeltgestänge aus Fiberglas über dem Teich) Netz drüber und spannen. . Reicht  und die __ Molche haben gleichzeitig Schutz vor Reihern.

3  Ich habe eine Grundwasserpumpe  (elektrisch). Die, angeschlossen an einen empfindlich eingestellten Bewegungsmelder, fördert Wasser und bedient einen Viereckregner ( Rasenbewässerung). Nicht nur das Enten und __ Reiher das nicht schätzen, die Wasseroberfläche bewegt sich, und die Molche wissen Bescheid dass sie abtauchen müssen.
 Nachteil:   Seerosen schätzen das nicht so, wenn die Blätter öfters mal naß werden, dehalb hab ich im Moment Variante 2 im Einsatz, es regnet ja schon genug dieses Jahr.

Viele Grüße

Mikkki


----------



## Limnos (30. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Enten haben Teich leer gefressen*

Hi

Enten sind Gemischtköstler. Beim Gründeln suchen sie __ Schnecken, Larven, __ Muscheln etc. Ich hatte jetzt auch zunächst ein Stockentenpaar, dann eine brütende Mutter und zuletzt sieben Entenküken. Leider hat die Idylle ein Ende gefunden. Die Jungen wurden weniger, wobei das Wetter, die Ernährung aber auch Katzen eine Rolle gespielt haben könnten. Nach Pfingsten war das letzte Entlein tot, bzw verschwunden. Vorgestern ist auch die Entenmutter weggeflogen, wahrscheinlich weil sich kein neuer "Gatte" sehen ließ. Aber dass sie einen sichtbaren Schaden angerichtet hätten, kann ich nicht behaupten. Ich würde noch einen Versuch (im nächsten Jahr) wagen. Ginge auch der schief, würde ich sie von vorn herein verscheuchen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (31. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Enten haben Teich leer gefressen*



> 1. gespannte Angelschnüre über dem Teich



Hatte ich letztes Jahr und war leider auch nur bedingt erfolgreich. Dieses Jahr hatte ich gehofft, dass ich die beiden immer rechtzeitig sehe (habe jetzt mein Büro mit Blick auf den Teich und bin eigentlich so gegen 6 Uhr dort ...). Aber natürlich kommen die Biester auch am Wochenende und da können zwei Stunden zu spät ganz schön entscheidend sein ... :evil


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (31. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Enten haben Teich leer gefressen*

@ Wolfgang

Also bei mir richten Sie genug Schaden an, um sie auf jeden Fall zu vertreiben:
- Kaulquappen etc. (siehe oben)
- Pflanzen / Triebe etc. rausgerissen
- Tannenwedel, Goldfelberich etc. platt gedrückt
usw. 

Wenn sie Zeit haben, können sie das Bild am und im Teich ganz schön nachhaltig verändern


----------

